# New Bottling Accessory for the Alllinonewinepump



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

*
FREE SAMPLES – JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING (4 dollars )*

I have incorporated this product mainly into the PET carboy transfer kit. 

*However, I found that the precision adjustable vacuum control valve is ideal for those who are bottling using the allinonewinepump.*

It offers more consistent liquid flow control without any excess foaming. 

You are able to leave it on the All In One Wine Pump and just close the valve to do your normal racking to transfer and degas
It takes less than 30 seconds to install – 

This product will be selling soon. At this time I am offering a free sample. If anyone has interest in it – please contact me for more details. All I ask is that you pay 4 dollars for shipping fees (within the contintemal US – only), I request that after using it that you post or contact me on how you like this additional feature.

This offer is limited to 1 per person to the first 10 people.

Please PM me with your email address


----------



## AkTom (Apr 8, 2017)

I don't have any Pet carboys. I am hoping to move soon and pick up a few. Then I will be more than glad to buy one, as it will be another great addition to my kit. Still love my Ai1 pump. Keep up the the good work.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

AkTom said:


> I don't have any Pet carboys. I am hoping to move soon and pick up a few. Then I will be more than glad to buy one, as it will be another great addition to my kit. Still love my Ai1 pump. Keep up the the good work.



Tom - 
This is to make bottling more simple - nothing to do with having PET carboys.

That is entirely a different product


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

Well that makes 6 people so far !! 

only a few more to go -


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 8, 2017)

I just bought an 8 gallon Brewdemon conical. It is made of very thick PET. Do you think your pump can be used with it?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

DoctorCAD said:


> I just bought an 8 gallon Brewdemon conical. It is made of very thick PET. Do you think your pump can be used with it?



did you see my latest PET carboy transfer kit that was mentioned in winemaking magazine last month ?

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/plastic-pet-carboy-transfer-kit/


----------



## AkTom (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok Steve. I'll take one. I know I'm a sucker. But I'm an unreasonably good looking sucker;-). If it helps improve my process, it's all good.
And I'll try it on 16 oz plastic soda bottles for beer. That would be nice.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 8, 2017)

AkTom said:


> Ok Steve. I'll take one. I know I'm a sucker. But I'm an unreasonably good looking sucker;-). If it helps improve my process, it's all good.
> And I'll try it on 16 oz plastic soda bottles for beer. That would be nice.



Please PM me with your email address


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 9, 2017)

This post is closed at this time - I would like to thank everyone who decided to try this newest bottling attachment feature. 

Thank you to those that will be receiving this and sorry for those who weren't among the first 10 chosen.


----------



## AkTom (Apr 9, 2017)

I can't wait to get it. I have 10 gallons of beer and 5 gallons of cider to bottle. Thanks.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks Steve


----------



## richmke (Apr 10, 2017)

I have my own vacuum pump I use with Steve's tubing. My setup has a vacuum level control valve. I maximize vacuum when transferring between carboys (around 22mmhg) , and dial down the vacuum when I am bottling to slow the flow (about 10-15 mmhg).


----------



## Loghousewines (Apr 10, 2017)

Steve, I just bottled for the first time with your AIO bottling attachment and it is awesome. So you say you have improved this great item!! Can't wait to see it. From reading your posts is the change being able to dial down the vacuum?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 10, 2017)

Loghousewines said:


> Steve, I just bottled for the first time with your AIO bottling attachment and it is awesome. So you say you have improved this great item!! Can't wait to see it. From reading your posts is the change being able to dial down the vacuum?



I am happy you like bottling with the Allinonewinepump !

I already have some great reviews on this accessory attachment and it literally takes less than 15 seconds to install !


----------



## Lljimll (Apr 11, 2017)

Steve, Would I be able to purchase one now (I know I missed out on the trial offer) thanks in advance 
Jimmy


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 15, 2017)

For all those who have the precision adjustable vacuum control valve, I just sent out the latest updated instruction manual to all your emails.

If I missed anyone - please PM me your email so I can get it out to you 

Thanks again 
Steve


----------



## dralarms (Apr 15, 2017)

I just tried the new accessory for the allinonewinepump. After discovering that the tube doesn't fit into a use green stopper because the barb stretches the hole out as usual Steve had a solution handy and it worked just fine. Now as far a bottling, very little "foam" very controllable. Makes bottling that much more enjoyable. Stave has another winning idea with this device.

I will tell you to remember to close the valve before you attempt to vacuum degass with the allinone head space eliminator. With the valve open it can't get enough pressure to reach proper level.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 15, 2017)

Well I just discovered an added benefit to this device, I can now fill and cork at the same time. I fill one bottle and while the second one is being filled I cork the first. I'm loving this even more.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 15, 2017)

dralarms said:


> Well I just discovered an added benefit to this device, I can now fill and cork at the same time. I fill one bottle and while the second one is being filled I cork the first. I'm loving this even more.



It might be going on the website sooner than latter. After hearing your testimonial and others, including my own as bottled 133 bottles last night.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 15, 2017)

I did 4 cases today, only after the first 2 did I discover I could split my time.  between bottling and filling and never loose a beat.


----------



## BigSell (Apr 15, 2017)

Hey Steve,

My bottling stopper has a small hole in the red vaccume fitting, is this essentially the same process, reduce the amount of vaccume during bottling? I like this option as I can fill at full vaccume and then take my thumb off the tube for a slower final topping off.

Clark


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes the small hole on the bottling attachment reduces the vacuum.
the new vacuum release valve is fully adjustable.

I only had to use the push button vacuum release twice per bottle , once when it is approximately 1/2 full and when making the liquid height at the end.


----------



## geek (Apr 15, 2017)

Interested in trying...


----------



## AkTom (Apr 15, 2017)

I just bottled 4+ gallons of beer and 5 gallons of cider. It does help with foam control. I like it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 15, 2017)

AkTom said:


> I just bottled 4+ gallons of beer and 5 gallons of cider. It does help with foam control. I like it.



I assume you had excessive foam when bottling beer ? 

Did you also get the updated instructional manual ?


----------



## AkTom (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes I did. I figured it out before I got it. Maybe not excessive, but this does make it easier. So much better than my bottling wand, which is bey than a spigot that a friend used till
I gave him a spare wand. No way am I giving up my AI1 though...


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 16, 2017)

*New device,*

MY QUESTION TO YOU VACUUMPUMPMAN, 
ONCE IT COMES UP FOR SALE I DO NOT WISH A FREE ONE, COME THE 5TH I WISH THE PRICE FOR TWO COMPLETE UNITS ,, MY FRIEND STEVE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Richie
Dawg













vacuumpumpman said:


> *
> FREE SAMPLES – JUST PAY FOR SHIPPING (4 dollars )*
> 
> I have incorporated this product mainly into the PET carboy transfer kit.
> ...


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 16, 2017)

Well I had some time - so updated the website to carry the new precision adjustable vacuum valve 

https://www.allinonewinepump.com/shop/page/2/


----------

